# Working in Guizhou



## murchie (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Two questions, the first is does anybody know much about Guizhou and what its like living their as a foreigner. Also I will be teaching but I plan to research into the possibility of carrying out some business such as mediating trade or new investments between countries but before I would even consider that I need to find out what I would require. I have a work visa, but if I was free lancing and consulting or acting as a liason for two companies one in China and the other abroad, would that require a business visa? Or can it be done on the work visa?

THanks in advance


----------



## george.cai (May 21, 2013)

*hello*

Don't know too much about the visa stuff,
but,
Guizhou is kind of poor spot in China, the middle, not a good idea to start international business in the mainland, foreigners are super easy to live in China, don't worry, because lots of Chinese would like to kiss your ass.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

You can put any work under your work visa as long as the info on that visa are correct ( if you got it for teaching the majority of work should be teaching). If the payments for your other gigs become too large or much larger then your major role consider just changing business reason. The rest is identical. Business visa Re typically hooked on a sponsor (in most cases a school, company etc) with government approval to hire non-Chinese.


----------



## ChinaPanda (Jun 8, 2013)

acturally teaching English is a big business. think about that.


----------

